# Help needed : sailing ship "Success" wrecked in the Clyde 1860



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Can anyone please help?
The schooner or brigantine "Success" was wrecked at Irvine in the Clyde on 27th February 1860. Some reports say she was UK flag, others that she was French, of Nantes, and other reports tell that the entire crew of five were drowned, but seven crew were actually buried in the churchyard.
Is anyone able to give me any information on this vessel or point me in the right direction to get correct details? I need this information for a family tree history. Thank you.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

clydesiderman said:


> Can anyone please help?
> The schooner or brigantine "Success" was wrecked at Irvine in the Clyde on 27th February 1860. Some reports say she was UK flag, others that she was French, of Nantes, and other reports tell that the entire crew of five were drowned, but seven crew were actually buried in the churchyard.
> Is anyone able to give me any information on this vessel or point me in the right direction to get correct details? I need this information for a family tree history. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------

